# Questions



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

ive read through the thread at the top of this forum detailing just how Uber insurance and the various insurance company’s rideshare options work and I’m convinced to buy a full blown commercial policy. I got a quote that satisfies the requirements for a “vehicle for hire” permit in Lee County (Ft Myers) Florida. Just over $3000 for liability until I told her about the minor accident I had a year ago (my fault, I drifted into the back of a big ass pick up truck with a trailer hitch. No damage to him but I damaged my bumper. I wouldn’t have fixed it except that it’s a leased car. (I didn’t even hit hard enough to deploy the air bags). In any case, now it’s $6000 ($500 a month) commercial quote 

I do this Uber/Lyft thing full time and I have assets to protect so I feel I gotta do it. The bonus here is that I will be able to do private rides too. My hope is that I can get enough of these to pay for the insurance

Here’s my question. I read somewhere on this forum (but I can’t find it) that if you have commercial insurance Uber will waive the booking fee, or at least part of it, because it pays for their insurance ... is that true? And how do I get a waiver approved.? I’ve tried contacting support but they don’t understand the question.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

oldfart said:


> ive read through the thread at the top of this forum detailing just how Uber insurance and the various insurance company's rideshare options work and I'm convinced to buy a full blown commercial policy. I got a quote that satisfies the requirements for a "vehicle for hire" permit in Lee County (Ft Myers) Florida. Just over $3000 for liability until I told her about the minor accident I had a year ago (my fault, I drifted into the back of a big ass pick up truck with a trailer hitch. No damage to him but I damaged my bumper. I wouldn't have fixed it except that it's a leased car. (I didn't even hit hard enough to deploy the air bags). In any case, now it's $6000 ($500 a month) commercial quote
> 
> I do this Uber/Lyft thing full time and I have assets to protect so I feel I gotta do it. The bonus here is that I will be able to do private rides too. My hope is that I can get enough of these to pay for the insurance
> 
> Here's my question. I read somewhere on this forum (but I can't find it) that if you have commercial insurance Uber will waive the booking fee, or at least part of it, because it pays for their insurance ... is that true? And how do I get a waiver approved.? I've tried contacting support but they don't understand the question.


Since you said questions (plural) but actually only asked one question, I am going to inject a question and then answer it:

"Can I then do private rides as well?" Short answer, (based strictly upon California law but I am sure it is the same everywhere,) NO. Long answer: Having a full commercial policy is just the start. You must also make sure that full commercial policy has the appropriate endorsement for transporting passengers for hire. Then you must also register with the state in which you are working (Florida) and obtain AUTHORITY to transport passengers for hire. You may then also have to obtain various city or county business licenses.

As to answering the actual single question you did ask: ONLY if you have the AUTHORITY to transport passengers for hire AND only on classifications above UberX and UberXL. So as to your theoretical situation, NO.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I did say questions but buy the time I finished my post , I realized I had answered my other questions on my own

Perhaps more information is in order. Lee County Fl is as it turns out, in Florida so it’s Florida law that prevails. And I thought it obvious since I was on an Uber drivers forum that I was asking about commercial policies that authorized passengers. But I guess I could be looking at Uber eats. In any case In Lee county they issue “vehicle for hire” permits and it’s the same permit for taxis, shuttles and pre scheduled ride services. The first step in the application process is to have a commercial insurance policy (yes one that authorizes passengers)

Interestingly, (at least I found it interesting) a difference between Uber in Florida and Uber in California is that here Uber Black And Uber Lux And Uber Lux SUV do not require drivers to have commercial insurancel. And in Ft Myers we only have x, xl and select

So I’ve been in and out of a dozen insurance agencies and finally found an agency in Tampa that does these commercial policies for vehicles for hire (people carriers). They offered two possibilities one that allows rideshare and one that dosent

So to my question if I buy this policy For my xl vehicle I won’t need the coverage that Uber provides. That being the case, will they waive the part of the fees we pay them that pays for the insurance.? I’ve asked Uber support but can’t get an answer or haven’t yet and I’m trying to avoid a 5 hour ride (round trip) to the nearest hub


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

If you have a leased car, most lenders require full coverage including collision during all stages. Uber does not provide any coverage in stage 1. It sounds like the 6000 quote was for liability only. Technically, you are currently defrauding your bank if you do not have a rideshare endorsement that covers period 1, app on waiting.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I don’t have a leased car 
6000 is for liability only.

I’m buying this policy because Uber dosent cover either stage 1, 2 or 3 when do private rides
And because Lee County Florida requires a commercial liability policy as a pre condition to their issue of a “vehicle for hire” permit
And because the insurance policy I have now through Geico won’t cover anything if I’m doing rideshare or private rides

But none of this has anything to do with any bank. I’m just not sure how you come to the conclusion that I’m defrauding any bank

Thank you for your concern


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I wouldn't have fixed it except that it's a leased car.


Sorry, I misinterpreted this statement.

Commercial liability insurance is a good idea and needed for private fares. Just hard to justify the high cost.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

The leased car is not the one I drive for money. But the accident is a problem for insurance

You are right about justification. It was haed enough to justify when I thought I would pay $4000, 

So I look at this from two directions 

1) $6000 = $500/ mo; So the question is can I make $500 more a month doing rides off the app than on. 
I think so

2) but the other way to look at this is with the knowledge that if I have an accident, on or off the app and my current insurance company learns I’m doing rides for hire they won’t cover it. So whether I can make the money to pay the increased premium or not it dosent matter. I think i have to buy commercial insurance


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

oldfart said:


> The leased car is not the one I drive for money. But the accident is a problem for insurance
> 
> You are right about justification. It was haed enough to justify when I thought I would pay $4000,
> 
> ...


Make sure you're covered across state lines too...


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I'm buying this policy because Uber dosent cover either stage 1, 2 or 3 when do private rides


Why would Uber's insurance cover a non-Uber use? Uber's insurance coverage is strictly time of use only.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

oldfart said:


> The bonus here is that I will be able to do private rides too. My hope is that I can get enough of these to pay for the insurance


No, its not just insurance. Can you google??

For example:

http://www.cityoforlando.net/police/vehicles-hire/

Also

https://library.municode.com/fl/orl...ces?nodeId=TITIICICO_CH55RETALILUPAVESHOTVERE

Chapter 55 - REGULATION OF TAXICABS, LIMOUSINES, LUXURY PASSENGER VEHICLES, SHUTTLES AND OTHER VEHICLES-FOR-HIRE


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> No, its not just insurance. Can you google??
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


I never said insurance is all that's needed to do cash rides.

In Lee County Florida where I live and work there is also a vehicle for hire permit needed (and a second permit needed to pick up at the airport)

Why would you assume that I wouldn't know that or do cash rides without the permit and insurance



BigJohn said:


> Why would Uber's insurance cover a non-Uber use? Uber's insurance coverage is strictly time of use only.


It dosent, which is my point and why I'm buying a commercial policy



Zap said:


> Make sure you're covered across state lines too...
> 
> View attachment 266064


Why?


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

oldfart said:


> ...Why?


Sadly, my feeble attempt @ humor has alluded you.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I never said insurance is all that's needed to do cash rides.


Are you sure:
"I got a quote that satisfies the requirements for a "vehicle for hire" permit in Lee County (Ft Myers) Florida."
"The bonus here is that I will be able to do private rides too. "

1+1=2 in my book.

Now did you omit, for the sake of brevity, all the OTHER issues? Probably not.

Uber is not going to give you a discount for commercial insurance. There are many States that don't have rideshare insurance (requiring commercial) and if that was 'a thing' it would be super easy to find.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Are you sure:
> "I got a quote that satisfies the requirements for a "vehicle for hire" permit in Lee County (Ft Myers) Florida."
> "The bonus here is that I will be able to do private rides too. "
> 
> ...


In spite of the title of my post (questions) I only had one question and that is: If I have commercial insurance, will Uber waive the piece of their fees that pay for the insurance they provide?. I didn't eexpect a yes, but somewhere on their forum someone posted that they would. It didn't seem right to.me so I asked here and I asked Uber . As you say the answer is no

You mention other issues with commercial insurance. What are they?



Zap said:


> Sadly, my feeble attempt @ humor has alluded you.


I've been told that i don't have a sense of humor.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If he has a permit and insurance he can take cash (and square) customers.


I know I’ve heard about drivers with commercial insurance keeping a portion of the booking fee I’m orlando.

I just don’t know if it was on the forums or in person.

Or what the specfic requirements are.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Are you sure:
> "I got a quote that satisfies the requirements for a "vehicle for hire" permit in Lee County (Ft Myers) Florida."
> "The bonus here is that I will be able to do private rides too. "
> 
> ...


Yes I'm sure

To get a Lee county vehicle for hire permit you need (among other things) a $300000 commercial liability insurance policy

I found an agent that can sell me a policy that satisfies that requirement


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Get an el cheapo "For hire" light.

(double check county regs)

Most counties in florida i have looked at allow "for hire" lights with a generic vehicle for hire permit.

$22.79 in a quick google search.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Get an el cheapo "For hire" light.
> 
> (double check county regs)
> 
> ...


Yikes!!! Local ordinance here prohibits such a device. Sport this on top of your vehicle out here & within a 1/2 hour you'll have a half dozen CPD swarming all over you competing for "who gets to issues tickets". This thing will get your car impounded on the spot out here. Impounding alone is $1,500 minimum (if you can retrieve it the same day).


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I think you are right. The vehicle for hire permit in Lee county is the same permit; whether a taxi or a shuttle or pre scheduled ride service and yes it requires a $300000 commercial liability policy

I don't think anyone would care about the for hire sign as long as you have a permit. The exception might be airport pickups .which requires a separate permit.


----------



## REDcarpete (Aug 2, 2015)

In southeast Florida a separate permit and transponder is needed for each airport and seaport plus county for hire permits for Dade, Broward and Palm Beach. Plus livery insurance for about 7K. Then a general liability policy for the airports. Also, no reputable affiliate will farm to you with a 300K policy. 1mm minimum. But as some of my forum friends have pointed out, it's $90 before the wheels turn no matter the distance.



REDcarpete said:


> In southeast Florida a separate permit and transponder is needed for each airport and seaport plus county for hire permits for Dade, Broward and Palm Beach. Plus livery insurance for about 7K. Then a general liability policy for the airports. Also, no reputable affiliate will farm to you with a 300K policy. 1mm minimum. But as some of my forum friends have pointed out, it's $90 before the wheels turn no matter the distance.


I'm entering my 18th year and absolutely love what I do.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

REDcarpete said:


> In southeast Florida a separate permit and transponder is needed for each airport and seaport plus county for hire permits for Dade, Broward and Palm Beach. Plus livery insurance for about 7K. Then a general liability policy for the airports. Also, no reputable affiliate will farm to you with a 300K policy. 1mm minimum. But as some of my forum friends have pointed out, it's $90 before the wheels turn no matter the distance.
> 
> I'm entering my 18th year and absolutely love what I do.


Pretty much the same requirements in SW Florida there is a Lee county permit which requires a $300000 liability insurance policy The quote I got was $6000 it would have been less except for the accident I had last year there is a permit to pick up at The Ft Myers airport, but no additional insurance is required. And I haven't seen any transponders except maybe for the cabs, they have a separate pick up area I don't know about Punta Gorda, we have no seaport unless you count the Key West Express

Tell me about affiliates and farming. I've seen the term in trade magazines but they assume you know what it is, I don't

$90 rides is what caught my attention and why I'm looking into the business


----------



## REDcarpete (Aug 2, 2015)

Get your permits and ins, get LimoAnywhere and list your company as a farm out partner at the right price and begin soliciting


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Limo operators sometimes get overbooked and "farm out" orders to trusted associates. We do the same thing in the driver only service. To be successful at it you don't try to steal the clients of another operator by promoting your own business, but rather let the client assume you're employed by his regular service. Then when the time comes that you have multiple clients of your own and can't handle every job, you'll have someone you can trust to help you out. The booking service usually keeps part of the charge the client pays.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Limo operators sometimes get overbooked and "farm out" orders to trusted associates. We do the same thing in the driver only service. To be successful at it you don't try to steal the clients of another operator by promoting your own business, but rather let the client assume you're employed by his regular service. Then when the time comes that you have multiple clients of your own and can't handle every job, you'll have someone you can trust to help you out. The booking service usually keeps part of the charge the client pays.


Thanks for that info

Does it make sense to visit the offices of the various car services to start to establish those relationships or is that just not done?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

oldfart said:


> Thanks for that info
> 
> Does it make sense to visit the offices of the various car services to start to establish those relationships or is that just not done?


I'm not in the car service community, but I think that's how I would start.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I would say try it out for a couple months but advertise like crazy so you can get enough for-hire rides to see if it will be profitable.


----------

